# Jintropin....



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

This is what is available around here at the moment. Does anyone have any views/experiences with it?


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Apparently jintropin aren't available here from china anymore so any that are here are copies/fakes.

I wouldn't take the risk personally due to the price of the stuff, it's just too much money to take a risk with.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

there is some fake jins around which are decent copies but they are copies so dont pay over the odds!! you can check for fakes by checking for fibers in the stickers that seal the box together, you sould be able to pick the fibers out of the sticker.


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers guys, yeah they aren't the cheapest (at 140) hence the hesitation.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> there is some fake jins around which are decent copies but they are copies so dont pay over the odds!! you can check for fakes by checking for fibers in the stickers that seal the box together, you sould be able to pick the fibers out of the sticker.


I just recently returned from Hong Kong, you can buy Jintropin (genuine ) there, but you will not find many forwarders there prepared to ship it for you. The government really has clamped down on this. Whilst there though you can buy no problem. Any Jins here (UK) are replicas imo.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

yakuza said:


> I just recently returned from Hong Kong, you can buy Jintropin (genuine ) there, but you will not find many forwarders there prepared to ship it for you. The government really has clamped down on this. Whilst there though you can buy no problem. Any Jins here (UK) are replicas imo.


how much did you pay for the jins over there?


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

It can vary how much you pay tbh. I paid $250 for one kit (thats what they like to call them there) my friend has lived out there for 8 years now. He uses them all year round. He did say that uncle sam has people at most shipping ports looking for Jins as it was causing massive losses for American made HGH through health insurance. People were looking for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

yakuza said:


> It can vary how much you pay tbh. I paid $250 for one kit (thats what they like to call them there) my friend has lived out there for 8 years now. He uses them all year round. He did say that uncle sam has people at most shipping ports looking for Jins as it was causing massive losses for American made HGH through health insurance. People were looking for a cheaper alternative.


So the 'kit' you got is 100iu? And $ being a US dollar ?


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes mate, i only bought one kit......there was no point in any more as i would not have been able to get it back. He buys more than one though so gets a much better deal. Theres a lot of goodies to be had in China  just some of it you cant bring back


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't live in china! ;-)


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Thought jins had been stopped a long time ago? I wouldn't go near these as I made the mistake about two years ago think it was just ghrp-6 I'm the Jin box made me hungry as hell


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

GenSci (jins) was stopped from exporting in 2008, before the Olympics, as was Hygene. That ban is still in place. One can only get jins in a state-run hospital in China. I believe some is surely smuggled out, but it wouldn't be much, as the Chinese govt has auditors at the lab. In all probability, the jins available in the west are fakes.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Like i said, you can still get them there, no issues whatsoever. Regardless of the export ban, the black market has its price there just as it does anywhere. Just dam hard to get shipped here. These are the kits i bought.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I have the same GH here ,,But remember you are buying a copy as you will be with most GH on the market ,,It comes down to the quality of the copy,, Jins are pricey for what it is but it always has been that way


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

These arent fakes, unless they have managed to fake the fibres and exact code to match the fibres ??. Plus my friend is Chinese so helps.


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Not in the midlands are you Yakuza?? ;-)


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Sid81 said:


> Not in the midlands are you Yakuza?? ;-)


lol no mate im in the NW.


----------

